# how do you look up a dog on the akc website?



## garretmontgomery (Oct 5, 2008)

like to see their pedigree and their titles? thanks for any help


----------



## Jon Couch (Jan 2, 2008)

First you have to create an account then go to manage dogs and if you own the dog you can log him in as yours or you can add dogs that you don't own as dogs of interest.

Jon


----------



## garretmontgomery (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks for the help


----------



## LabLady101 (Mar 17, 2006)

Official AKC pedigrees will always cost you money, but you can buy them through their online store. However, also through the store, are Dog Look-Up and Points/Title Progression tools- both of which are free and are useful for looking up titles. I think you do need to register for a free account to use the Progression though. Not so bad, as was mentioned, because it's a great way to keep track of your own dogs' AKC Title progressions, etc as well. Good luck!


----------



## jollycurl (Mar 4, 2008)

A nice, inexpensive way to look up pedigrees is on the OFA site. At www.offa.org, you can trace pedigrees, with a little bit of effort, fairly far, especially if the dogs you are looking up are from the States.


----------

